# BellyButtons?....everyones got em



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

So when did airride become like a belly button?


----------



## djmike1 (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: BellyButtons?....everyones got em (KraCKeD-GTI)*

right after u mark....


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

since it became cheaper.


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

everyone wants to be cool.
but seriously. driving a slammed car sucks if its your only means of commuting. air is practical and isnt crazy expensive. as well as now its so readily available as opposed to a few years ago.


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (PIFF)*

it was only a matter of time.....
Coilovers werent on everyones car at one point too.


----------



## ECR32 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_everyone wants to be cool.
but seriously. driving a slammed car sucks if its your only means of commuting. air is practical and isnt crazy expensive. as well as now its so readily available as opposed to a few years ago.

Couldnt have said it better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*

To me the aerosports becoming popular made it cheaper
the more people with air the more others want it, the more people want it the cheaper it gets. the cheaper it gets the more poeple have it.


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (wishihada18t)*

so much more readily available, cheaper, and more common. which gives people a sense of security. There is a forum for it! its not the elite group it use to be. its not as great of a feat anymore. 
im still the only car within at least a few hundrend miles on air though.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (rafiki2)*

There was a time when i could say that too








_Quote, originally posted by *rafiki2* »_
im still the only car within at least a few hundrend miles on air though.









Now we have a healthy community of air, and it's nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

I am about to go order some H&R coils


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I am about to go order some H&R coils









my car is going on stock suspension tomorrow!


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (rafiki2)*

posers







...na for real though i remember when people turned there nose up when i was baggin my ish at the beginning of last summer, saying it was honda and minitruckin sh!t...this is funny mark i started a thread on this same topic called vw bag blow up..or somethin like that..its prolly on the last page or somethin


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crippled4life)*

i couldn't get this low on coils, thats why


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (rafiki2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rafiki2* »_
im still the only car within at least a few hundrend miles on air though.









yeah I am still the only dubber in arkansas with airride.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (rafiki2)*

Damn Raf I was going to do that for next years show season. Bitter.


----------



## 334lif3 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

I'm hoping to be bagged in a few months.
My reasons:
I like going low (won't be anywhere near slammed, just a few inches below stock) 
and I like being able to jack up the ride when I get out or go over a speed bump.
I'm an EE, so I have some ideas and maybe if I ever get time will put them to circuit boards..


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_since it became cheaper. 

exactly, KW coilovers for my syncro are $1750 my airride was $2000, easy decision for adjusability


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: BellyButtons?....everyones got em (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_So when did airride become like a belly button?

Well I could give you an excuse but excuses are like a*s*s*h*o*l*es... everyone has one and they all stink


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: BellyButtons?....everyones got em (michaelmark5)*

srsly?


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: BellyButtons?....everyones got em (hotsauce36)*

Yea everyone has a belly button, but not many have an outtie.
I dont doubt that the number of people ON THE VORTEX AND AT SHOWS with air will increase, but I doubt many will get as low as some, like mark, are.
To get really low it takes a lot more money and/or time. And most aren't ready to invest that.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: BellyButtons?....everyones got em (They_Call_Me_Bob)*

Air ride is like BBS RS's: it SEEMS like everyone has it/them when you're here on the 'tex, but how many people to you actually see driving around on a day-to-day basis with either of them?
Most people still sh*t a brick when they see my car lay out.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: BellyButtons?....everyones got em (Capt. Obvious)*

i see about 4-5 not including the ton of mini trucks on bags running around my area


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: BellyButtons?....everyones got em (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Air ride is like BBS RS's: it SEEMS like everyone has it/them when you're here on the 'tex, but how many people to you actually see driving around on a day-to-day basis with either of them? 

that is true.
reason im doing it is just because it makes the most sense and is practical. to me, being slammed and braking oil pans left and right just doesnt make sense.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: BellyButtons?....everyones got em (silver saloon)*

all i gotta say...is that 4 years ago wen there were like 2 VWs on air everyone just hated on them...
dam wen i went air, and it was mainly cuz of my boy andrew, there were like 5 people on air and there was no air forum.
all of a sudden it was like this explosion....personally i think that it just became more mainstream, and accessible.
ya people say now, oh its for drivability and its easier and blah blah...what happened 6 months ago wen those same people were like eff air im HXC and air is posers and i dunno...
i mean i love my air...ask me why i went air?...
cuz kevin told me there was a kit that could handle better than my coils...ya i went air for performance...weird huh?
i didt care b4 about hitting **** or rubbing or having to go slow over bumps...but i do admit the "show" part of it attracted me.
the conviniance...just icing on the cake for me...and i know for andrew(uberdork) he could care less about rubbing and ****...he wante dto be low...and air was the holy grail of low...and there was like almost no dubs on air wen he decided to go air.
its cool that theres a forum and its cool thats its become so accepted, but dam...
ok ok im done ill be surprised if anyone even read all that


----------



## ECR32 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: BellyButtons?....everyones got em (KraCKeD-GTI)*

Dont sound so upset, you are kinda like a pioneer on this forum http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: BellyButtons?....everyones got em (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_all i gotta say...is that 4 years ago wen there were like 2 VWs on air everyone just hated on them...
dam wen i went air, and it was mainly cuz of my boy andrew, there were like 5 people on air and there was no air forum.
all of a sudden it was like this explosion....personally i think that it just became more mainstream, and accessible.
ya people say now, oh its for drivability and its easier and blah blah...what happened 6 months ago wen those same people were like eff air im HXC and air is posers and i dunno...
i mean i love my air...ask me why i went air?...
cuz kevin told me there was a kit that could handle better than my coils...ya i went air for performance...weird huh?
i didt care b4 about hitting **** or rubbing or having to go slow over bumps...but i do admit the "show" part of it attracted me.
the conviniance...just icing on the cake for me...and i know for andrew(uberdork) he could care less about rubbing and ****...he wante dto be low...and air was the holy grail of low...and there was like almost no dubs on air wen he decided to go air.
its cool that theres a forum and its cool thats its become so accepted, but dam...
ok ok im done ill be surprised if anyone even read all that

i remember meeting you in lakeland and you made fun of me for my car being on air ride


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

I did it cause I had the **** sitting around longer than darrick even wanted air.


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

airride is for posers


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (rafiki2)*

Simple supply and demand my friend


----------



## ECR32 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (rafiki2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rafiki2* »_airride is for posers

And [email protected]


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (rafiki2)*

and cheaters


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

not much i can contribute to this thread but i do have a question.
when you guys daily drive your car, is it all the way up or to desired hieght?
and if its down low to your desired height, how does it handle exactly? ive heard its just like coils or better, but i know its a big misconseption, but when the car is lower, it must mean the bag has less air, does this lead to more shock travel, more bounce to the car?


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: (bombardi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bombardi* »_not much i can contribute to this thread but i do have a question.
when you guys daily drive your car, is it all the way up or to desired hieght?
and if its down low to your desired height, how does it handle exactly? ive heard its just like coils or better, but i know its a big misconseption, but when the car is lower, it must mean the bag has less air, does this lead to more shock travel, more bounce to the car?

you cant drive all the way up. the car is just too stiff. it will break everything and you will die.
i drive with about 45lbs up front, and high 20's in the rear. you just choose a height that you are comfortable with and suits your daily driving conditions.
and yes it means the bag has less air in it. and yes more shock travel.but you find a sweet spot and it rides money. too much air. is super stiff. not enough is super bouncy.(riding all on shock)
there is a very happy medium. 
car handles well, yes.


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (rafiki2)*

awesome thanks. soft spots are good.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crippled4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crippled4life* »_posers







...na for real though i remember when people turned there nose up when i was baggin my ish at the beginning of last summer, saying it was honda and minitruckin sh!t...this is funny mark i started a thread on this same topic called vw bag blow up..or somethin like that..its prolly on the last page or somethin


True be told.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: BellyButtons?....everyones got em (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
i remember meeting you in lakeland and you made fun of me for my car being on air ride

your right...i was a hater too..i never in my life would have imagined my car handling better on air than on coils...
im not gonna deny being a hater...i usta say the same to andrew way back wen...when he wanted air but couldnt afford it, my air expirience is very coincidental....ill leav eit at that.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: BellyButtons?....everyones got em (KraCKeD-GTI)*

This is thread is full of bull****.... and i still dont get why it was even started.... Its dumb, but w/e i'll add my opinion, and if no one likes it then f'k it. 
Everyone that went air did it cause it was cool, and they were tired of rubbing.... DONE..... 
There is a few people that i can count with one hand that went air to go lower... I did.... and i'm still trying to get lower... I've built my kit for less money that some people have spent on struts and bags only....








People just need to do more research and learn how this shiz works... 
Yeah its cool, yeah its convinient, yeah u can adjust height and not rub... 
But my car personally drives better low than high, i drive low, and park lower.... 
I never hated on air, i've always liked it since way before i had it, always liked the mini truck scene, and how i wanted to be the guy throwing sparks out the rear of my car.... (IT WILL HAPPEN) I got air 2 weeks after H2O last year, i wanted to go lower, as simple as that... 
I'm not gonna say being able to adjust the height to go over a speedbump is nice, but a lot of times i just dont, and still rub, and bottom out... you might ask why, and i'll say cause i dont care... Nothings broken, and i do miss my coils, but my air handles better than my coils did, and i still drive the hell out of my car and enjoy every single of its 87k i've put it through in the last 3 years. 
I'm trying to do air now as a business cause of demand of the industry and i'm taking advantage of many people not wanting to deal with rubbing and such, specially on newer cars. 
I hope this doesnt get taken the wrong way, or makes me seem like an ******* in anyway... But that is my opinion... There is more things i could say, and point fingers, and start drama, but is not my problem, or concern to why other people went air.... 
Sorry for the bad grammar... 
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif u all!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: BellyButtons?....everyones got em (KraCKeD-GTI)*

air is 4 da queeeers
seriously tho, it's jsut a function of the vw trends being like 3 -4 years behind europe. 

however, i do feel bad for setting up that group buy for the easy street kit in 2005 seeing how low people are getting **** now. meh. i tried to explain to ES and other companies how the vw trends work, i thought last year would be the year (and as such they should expect a mk5 application being requested), but it seems like i was off by a year


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Air has been around for years. Why do you all think you just discovered it? I was baggin cars when some of you were still in grade 8. 
Basically you guys were slow to accept it, and companies didnt make products for you its a circle. Now you want it, and companies are starting to take notice and develop kits. My very wanted rear kit, was developed by ART, and discontinued due to "lack of sales" I told them it was time to bring it back, they said no body would buy it, and if I wanted it, take it. ES is close to having the mk5 kit. and its maybe a month or 2 away. Stuff happens slow, if you think its to mainstream now. wait till next year at this time!


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

its all your fault Kevin!


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*

I blame it on Sarah Palin. Bit(h


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

we understand that air has been around for a long time







. my cousins had a beetle probably 15 years ago on bags with a huge stereo and green metal flake paint job. i thought that thing was the cats ass. 

regardless of US trends for other makes, the group of people who tend to "set the US VW trends" tend to lag behind europeans a few years. take jay flath. he hit his mk4 on the freakin button with smoothed euro bumpers, pulled fenders, audi handles, massive dish, etc. although it was unheard of here, it was textbook turn-of-this-century german/belgian styling. 

i met with jim bigford at sema ias in 2005 to get the european fitments going. i know they were supposed to be coming out with a new strut design last year but i'm not sure that ever came to fruition. let's be honest though, not a single air company showed interest stateside in serisouly supporting this scene until recently.


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (rafiki2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rafiki2* »_I blame it on Sarah Palin. Bit(h

you can put lipstick on a pig... but it's still a pig


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Not a single air company showed interest stateside in serisouly supporting this scene until recently. 


I still dont see a lot of support to be honest.
Universal did not make the are sport for VW's. It just worked out that way.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

can someone tell dash to lock this thread.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I still dont see a lot of support to be honest.
Universal did not make the are sport for VW's. It just worked out that way. 

True, but i think he was refering to Mason Tech being the only company thats actual put time and R&D into satisfying the needs of VW air consumers... 
Cause how many other US companies make kits for VW? Succesfully achieved it? 
Universal... NO. 
Easystreet/airlift... NO
Chassistech/airbagit... NO.


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

I'm going air for 1 REAL main purpose: to not high center/crazy scrape my frame rails AND center exhaust cross member when going up/down the parking garage at my work. (Well, the adjustability is nice, but I'm going to be riding as low as I am now anyway lol). Yeah, yeah, if you ain't rubbin' you aint dubbin. This isn't just a minor scrape/rub. If I don't give it just the right amount of gas/clutch work, I can high center and get stuck and tee-ter totter haha. I'm 99% happy with my stance/drop/height on coils (the 1% of me wants to go a hair lower up front, but that would make it even more impossible to drive into work). I'm not doing it to be cool or to have nut swingers or get brownie points. I really have a hard time getting up/down the garage of work. I used to park outside with no speed bumps, etc, but my car got broken into the other fall, and my company now pays for me to park inside a secure garage, so parking outside isn't really an option again (no stupid beating hot Texas sun, more secure, better parking spots, etc).


_Modified by tmvw at 10:44 AM 9-23-2008_


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Yeah this thread is kinda getting tense.







Yeah airbags have been around for a long long time. But with the being said, I know that air folks use to get a lot of guff, at least in the VW scene, but in the recent year or two there has been a big shift in though towards air. I think more of peoples negative thoughts on air were based off of no real experience. After a few build threads were made, it started showing that air is pretty trustworthy and isn't as problematic, the parts are good, and the ride quality of air suspensions are great. I think its great that lots of people are starting to get into air. It will only help the industry progress. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The more people the better!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Yeah this thread is kinda getting tense.








I think more of peoples negative thoughts on air were based off of no real experience. 
and the ride quality of air suspensions are great. 


Its not tense, its funny and ironic!
Its true, most people who talk smack, have never experienced it first hand. That why Mark can admit he was one of those none believers, that air had so much potential, and was willing to take a chance, when there wasnt so much guaranteed information.
and lastly, air ride can ride good. But its not guaranteed it will. Its all in how well it was put together in the first place.


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

this guys got air and he's not even in a vw. fancy that.


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (uberdork)*

bwahahahahahahaha^^
i dont even wanna know how you do that andrew


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
True, but i think he was refering to Mason Tech being the only company thats actual put time and R&D into satisfying the needs of VW air consumers... 
Cause how many other US companies make kits for VW? Succesfully achieved it? 
Universal... NO. 
Easystreet/airlift... NO
Chassistech/airbagit... NO. 


EXACTLY why we were working with a certain company spring 07 to come up with a solution for that. the company split, and our idea found it's way elsewhere. whoops.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_EXACTLY why we were working with a certain company spring 07 to come up with a solution for that. the company split, and our idea found it's way elsewhere. whoops.

crazy how that works.... 
I'm just making my own stuff, my own ideas... and using whats out there already, but making it work right!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

except for your water traps


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
crazy how that works.... 
I'm just making my own stuff, my own ideas... and using whats out there already, but making it work right! 

Thats what I like to here Santi! Built not bought.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dOM. (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (rafiki2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rafiki2* »_its not the elite group it use to be.

I dont think it ever was and some people really need to take note of that. People want to go air for what ever reason, so whos cares what they do. Its just ****ing suspension. 

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Air has been around for years. Why do you all think you just discovered it? I was baggin cars when some of you were still in grade 8. 









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Plain)*

ahhh dont start the "built not bought" crap here.
This has killed mini truckin. 
My version of this.... Its perfectly acceptable to hack, unsafe your suspension as long as you say you did it your self it makes it all good!
Not everyone, is capable, or have time, or tools, or a place to do suspension work. I want to see quality work, and if someone paid for it, then great!


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Not everyone, is capable, or have time, or tools, or a place to do suspension work.

Then they probably shouldn't have air suspension


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dOM.)*

I got air because no one had it on an Audi, and I always wanted a bagged truck when I was younger but never actually pulled the trigger.
That, and I just love hitting the switches.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (uberdork)*

same thing right?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*

and all i have to say about air is this....and this may be special to my situation...but, if u cant laugh at urself for modding a car so extensivly then ur in the wrong place...
i cant actually justify the amount of money that ive spent let alone the hours ive put in...at the end of the day i laugh at myself, say im an idiot, and keep on modding...
theres no way i could possibly take myself seriously...and if i ever do ur all allowed to smack me upside the head


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (uberdork)*

ill find the original


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_and all i have to say about air is this....and this may be special to my situation...but, if u cant laugh at urself for modding a car so extensivly then ur in the wrong place...
i cant actually justify the amount of money that ive spent let alone the hours ive put in...at the end of the day i laugh at myself, say im an idiot, and keep on modding...
theres no way i could possibly take myself seriously...and if i ever do ur all allowed to smack me upside the head

right on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
For me, i could care less about rubbing, scraping, hitting crap on the highway all the time. What pushed me over is when i cracked my oil pan, which could've been fully avoidable if i had air. Im still gonna drive as low as i was, if not lower. But at least i'll be able to prevent something like that from happening again. 




_Modified by silver saloon at 4:48 PM 9-23-2008_


----------



## revolverapology (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*

I still don't have mine installed...but i have always liked bags since i was a kid, i planned/plan on putting airbags on my 72 duster and 1968 datsun roadster before i had my vw..i didn't even know that anyone had air until this forum was up, and it has blown up, but thats not a bad thing...im sure its the same when coils became avail for the mk4..or bosers..or well you get the picture..
but really i see vws on coils locally all the time...not one on bags


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (revolverapology)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_except for your water traps 
























you just dont know... 

_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_
Thats what I like to here Santi! Built not bought.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

i buy to modify







make it work how i like.. i have to, wait until i show you my upper strut idea for mk4s. (hopefully it'll work as planned)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_







you just dont know... 









take the joke .


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
i buy to modify







make it work how i like.. i have to, wait until i show you my upper strut idea for mk4s. (hopefully it'll work as planned)

Santi are you making your mount before h20? i got i little idea on upper mount in my head, we gotta talk at h20 more about this.


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

IMHO the only reason air appears to be more popular is because people who see it on here and want it are the guys and gals that are frequently on here and make themselves known. theres still thousands that dont have air but their lives dont revolve around vortex.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (MidwestDubMafia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_







take the joke .

i did.. u take the joke...









_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
Santi are you making your mount before h20? i got i little idea on upper mount in my head, we gotta talk at h20 more about this.


oh mos def... and yes i'll have them done tomorrow... just need to take my struts out..


----------



## Stanky Turbo (Aug 31, 2008)

because of this thread im getting bags







but seriously i am. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Stanky Turbo at 1:02 AM 9-24-2008_

_Modified by Stanky Turbo at 1:03 AM 9-24-2008_


_Modified by Stanky Turbo at 7:41 AM 9-24-2008_


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

damn, how is this thread still goin!


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (rafiki2)*

someone say belly button?


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*

this is dumb and one of the many reasons i hate vwvortex. Trends are trends. who cares.. The part i hate most about this is the mis information that come from people talking bull**** when they dont know a ****ing thing about industrial pneumatic parts, how they work, or how they function. Which is most of you, including the person most of you buy your parts from.


----------



## 334lif3 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_this is dumb and one of the many reasons i hate vwvortex. Trends are trends. who cares.. The part i hate most about this is the mis information that come from people talking bull**** when they dont know a ****ing thing about industrial pneumatic parts, how they work, or how they function. Which is most of you, including the person most of you buy your parts from.

Someone is cranky.
If there's so much mis-information, why don't you correct those who are not in the know.
Rather than just post about how everyone posting here is stupid.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stanky Turbo (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: (334lif3)*

Right on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (334lif3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *334lif3* »_Someone is cranky.
If there's so much mis-information, why don't you correct those who are not in the know.
Rather than just post about how everyone posting here is stupid.

Because he's obviously so much better and smarter than all of us that we don't DESERVE his knowledge.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

eat me D-Rock..








I have done my best to correct when needed and it doesn't do any good.. The followers will keep following the brainless, So why should i try any more, frankly my time is more valuable.. The people that want good information know they can send me an IM or email me at any time and I will always help them. The rest can read thread after thread of useless **** and learn the hard way.


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_eat me D-Rock..








I have done my best to correct when needed and it doesn't do any good.. The followers will keep following the brainless, So why should i try any more, frankly my time is more valuable.. The people that want good information know they can send me an IM or email me at any time and I will always help them. The rest can read thread after thread of useless **** and learn the hard way.

it doesnt take a phd to assemble an air ride setup. but if youre so smart about air then by all mean share, i will listen.
i understand tho about the bs and mis information on various areas of vortex. it gets very old fast.


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (wishihada18t)*

done. http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif &#169
-Dash


----------

